# anatomical scales steps



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

for anyone who's curious as how to draw them, and maybe paint them... might do other bits and pieces if people found it helpful or interested. hope you found it helpful!


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is going to be super helpful for when I finally get around to drawing some bettas! Thanks!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

This is really helpful! Thank you


----------

